# ESPN is run by jerks!



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

ESPN is first and foremost a tv station. Why is it that ESPN is so reluctant to publish accurate schedules and inform the public about upcoming events. Example, apparently ESPN is picking up the MLB games that were on FOX Family and FX last year. Why don't we know that through them? Why are we not aware of the schedule? Then, they will inform us that the MLB ratings are down. We don't even know the games are on. Wake up ESPN!


----------

